# Where are you green thumbs getting your bulbs?



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Did a search, nothing came up. Where are you guys getting your t5ho's for plants? Big Al's are unreasonable. Jlaquatics looks good for geissman, though not sure how much shipping is.
Any advice? Reason I ask is ; things are tight right now.
Tia.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I still use and always have used normal old shop lights. Work fine for me. Failing that try a hydroponics shop.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Have you looked at angel fins? there pricing on bulbs is always good


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Hydroponic shop is a great place, I have also went to Home Depot , they used to sell pretty good tubes for a cheaper price.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bigals online on boxing day. They are the only site that I found that give free shipping on bulbs if you meet the free shipping price. Incredible aquarium has good prices on Ati bulbs (purple plus for planted) if your ever near London. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Have you looked at angel fins? there pricing on bulbs is always good


Wonder when they're in town next 

Guess I'll try and find their thread here.

Thanks for the leads, everyone.


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

TBemba said:


> Hydroponic shop is a great place, I have also went to Home Depot , they used to sell pretty good tubes for a cheaper price.


Home Depot does not sell T5ho bulbs. just T5 and rarely at that


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Right now, T8 is the sweet spot in terms of tube pricing and availability. That will change as T5s become more common. The fixtures are significantly cheaper for T8s also. There is the possibility that the increasing prevalence of LEDs will stifle the expansion of T5 availability.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

fyns said:


> Wonder when they're in town next
> 
> Guess I'll try and find their thread here.
> 
> Thanks for the leads, everyone.


Whenever the next auction is they are usually vendors there. They used to make trips to the GTA but unfortunately don't anymore. If you get the chance the drive to Angelfins is 10000000% worth it.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

T8's won't give me the light I need, and LEDs are too expensive. To reach the substrate on a 90 gallon bow, I would need 30 degree optics, which in turn means I need more LEDs to cover the area (narrowed beam) , you also loose up to 25% intensity with optics. 
I did the math, for about 600 bucks I could get high light at the substrate on my tank with a diy LEDs. Or 4-6 t5ho with parabolic reflectors, which can be had for 2-600. I have been watching out for aquatic life fixtures, they're high on the par. Can find em for 100$ or so, for the dual-linkable.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For those who may be interested, there is this http://ahsupply.com/linear-fluorescent-lights/kits.html .Not cheap but an option.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

If those are good reflectors, that's pretty cheap. Can't tell from the pics though.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

AH supply has long been a favourite of DIYers. I didn't notice if they still sold the reflectors separately, but they weren't cheap. They have been around for quite some time. I have never bought from them or used any of the products.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I plan to buy my next bulbs from a hydroponics store


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

any hydroponics store will have the bulbs u are looking for I purchased 48" t5 ho for I think 12.99 at the store on Kingston road and midland


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hydroponic stores normally sell Sunblaster bulbs for fairly cheep. I have a 6400k, it's noticeably green compared to a higher k white bulb and is very bright. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

